# Foxtail and Prowl 2018...



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

First "work around" post of course went into the wrong section... Here is is again...

Recently we clipped our fields and took with it most any foxtail heads, however 3 weeks later, there's more foxtail than ever!

Anyone had real success using Prowl to control foxtail? What is your application schedule, ie early spring and after each cutting? Did you tank mix any other herbicides with it? What kind of residual does it have and if there's a residual, how long does it last? Let's say a second cut August first, are you going to be able to overseed in September?

Any devastating effects on Timothy?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

The supplemental label for Prowl h2o added cool season grasses to the application. Is your field Timothy? Anyway, Prowl h20 is pre-emergent. I haven't used it for that use, would have to check the label. But, where I have used it, 2Q/Acre in March carries me through until about july on pigweed, and the annual grasses I typically face.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

reede said:


> The supplemental label for Prowl h2o added cool season grasses to the application. Is your field Timothy? Anyway, Prowl h20 is pre-emergent. I haven't used it for that use, would have to check the label. But, where I have used it, 2Q/Acre in March carries me through until about july on pigweed, and the annual grasses I typically face.


Thanks for the info. Yes - Timothy.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

So definitely check the supplemental cool season grass label for Prowl H20


----------

